# Rock fall at Skull/Westwater



## cece285 (Sep 21, 2017)

Was recently told the left side of Skull is no longer runnable due to a rock fall. Any information?


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Here's an aerial, says 2018, but unknown date; also has some links.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

The link didn't work, I couldn't find anything from this year on YouTube. Could you post the link again?


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

How about for the first time, duh...

Skull Rapids in Grand County, Utah

[email protected], DigitalGlobe, USDA Farm Service Agency


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

That picture is from the terrible teens. Look at the eddy fence. Definitely not this year.


----------



## T Bone (Sep 13, 2015)

We were on it Thursday. Other than being low and bony, the left run went fine.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

I changed my mind that’s at least 25K the water is running around the backside of Hades.


----------



## Hanspeter (Jul 1, 2011)

*Skull*

We ran Skull last Thursday at I believe 2500 and had not problems doing the left run. Catching the eddy at the top left allowed us to swing around between
the rocky shore and the large exposed rock. One guy with us popped an oar on his 18' cat and ended up going between this rock and the hole, no problems. At the level we ran the river looked pretty much exactly like the photo in the Belknap's guide on pg. 41. When was the rock slide?


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Haven't heard about a rock fall. At low water, less than 3000, Razor Rock is exposed so you need to pull harder to get to the left.


----------



## cece285 (Sep 21, 2017)

*Skull*

Thanks for all the replies. Usually a rock fall is big news and we hadn't heard about it so I doubted the source. Always good to know before you get on the river!


----------



## raft80526 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ran it Wednesday on the left, no problems and that would be my recommendation. Another boater before us tried threading the needle between razor and skull and ended up high-siding. Here'a a YouTube video that pretty much give you an idea of what you'll see in it's first ten seconds.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

What a relief that my shitshow run on the right on the 4th wasn't captured for posterior's sake!


----------

